# DP P10 550W klicken bein an/ausgehen des PCs normal?



## Captain_Bedal (30. Juli 2014)

Einfach mal eine grundlegende Frage, da ich das bei noch keinen Netzteil erlebt habe:

Mein P10 550W klickt jedes mal wenn ich den PC anschalte (also die 12V Rails gebraucht werden) und wenn ich diesen ausschalte ebenfalls. Wärend der PC aus ist und nur die 3V anliegen fehlt nichts.

Meine Frage: Ist das normal so, da es sozusagen signalisiert, dass der PC jetzt an/aus ist oder stimmt mit dem Netzteil was nicht und es knackt weil irg. ein Schutz eingreift.

Grüße


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. Juli 2014)

Hast du zufällig eine Soundkarte verbaut ?


----------



## Captain_Bedal (30. Juli 2014)

Nein habe ich nicht. Mein vollständiges System ist in meiner Sig.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2014)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Einfach mal eine grundlegende Frage, da ich das bei noch keinen Netzteil erlebt habe:
> 
> Mein P10 550W klickt jedes mal wenn ich den PC anschalte (also die 12V Rails gebraucht werden) und wenn ich diesen ausschalte ebenfalls. Wärend der PC aus ist und nur die 3V anliegen fehlt nichts.
> 
> ...



Ist völlig normal bei dem Netzteil.


----------



## splatta (30. Juli 2014)

Ist normal das knacken.
Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das hier aus dem support forum einer von bequit Mitarbeiter das auch schonmal erwähnt hat.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quiet/238988-dark-power-pro-10-650watt-klacken.html#post4624977


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist völlig normal bei dem Netzteil.


 
Du weißt doch auch sicher woher das kommt oder? 
Ich hör das bei mir auch immer.

Edit: @Threshold damit hat sich das auch geklärt^^


----------



## Maqama (30. Juli 2014)

Ich war auch schon kurz davor das mal zu fragen 

Ist mir bei meinem nämlich auch aufgefallen, ich dachte schon da greift immer irgendeine Schutzschaltung, da kommt ja meist auch so ein Geräusch.
Aber wenns normal ist, brauche ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2014)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Einfach mal eine grundlegende Frage, da ich das bei noch keinen Netzteil erlebt habe:
> 
> Mein P10 550W klickt jedes mal wenn ich den PC anschalte (also die 12V Rails gebraucht werden) und wenn ich diesen ausschalte ebenfalls. Wärend der PC aus ist und nur die 3V anliegen fehlt nichts.
> 
> ...


Ist normal bei dem Netzteil. Meine NT´s klicken auch.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (30. Juli 2014)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.  

Ich hatte es nämlich schon mal bein einem Bekannten, das was durchgeflogen ist und da hats auch geklackt.


----------



## Maqama (30. Juli 2014)

Warum hast du das ganze eig. im Asus Support Forum gepostet?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2014)

Maqama schrieb:


> Warum hast du das ganze eig. im Asus Support Forum gepostet?



Stimmt, sehe ich auch gerade. Kann passieren, sonst einen Mod darum bitten es zu verschieben.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2014)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Du weißt doch auch sicher woher das kommt oder?
> Ich hör das bei mir auch immer.


 
Ich weiß schon woher das kommt aber du musst ja nicht alles wissen.  



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Edit: @Threshold damit hat sich das auch geklärt^^



Ob das auch stimmt?


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon woher das kommt aber du musst ja nicht alles wissen.


 
Komm her du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Threshold schrieb:


> Ob das auch stimmt?



Ich nehms für mich einfach mal als richtig an


----------



## Captain_Bedal (30. Juli 2014)

> warum hast du das im asus forum aufgemacht?



Weil ich 2 Tabs offen hatte und ein bissl verplant war. Hab aber schon einen Mod angeschrieben und dieser hat es auch schon verschoben


----------



## be quiet! Support (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
das "klacken" wird durch den integrierten Einschaltstrombegrenzer verursacht und ist daher völlig unbedenklich.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> das "klacken" wird durch den integrierten Einschaltstrombegrenzer verursacht und ist daher völlig unbedenklich.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Danke für die Info Marco


----------



## ich111 (31. Juli 2014)

Ich führ mal die Erläuterungen von Be Quiet etwas weiter aus. Sobald das Netzteil läuft ist der Einschaltstrombegrenzer (beim P10 ein NTC Heißleiter Test: Be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550 Watt (Seite 4) - ComputerBase) nur ein unnötiger Verbraucher (leitet zwar deutlich besser wenn er warm wird und das wird er mit dem Start des Netzteils da Strom durchfließt (beim Einschalten also sehr hoher Widerstand, der dann aber relativ stark durch den Stromfluss abnimmt) hat aber im vergleich zu einer Leiterbahn immer noch einen sehr hohen Widerstand). Das P10 überbrückt den daher kurz nach dem Start mit hilfe eines Relais

Noch kurz was zum Einschaltstrom: Der Strom beim Einschalten eines Netzteils geht zu beginn sehr nahe an den Wert, den der Gesammtwiderstand, der zuleitung und des Geräts selbst zulässt, das liegt schlicht daran, dass die Kondensatoren noch so gut wie leer sind und bestreben so schnell wie möglich voll zu sein, dann läuft der Lüfter noch nicht (auch wenn das nur ein sehr geringer Anteil sein sollte) und ein Trafo nunmal beim Einschalten sehr viel zieht (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einschalten_des_Transformators)


----------

